# Onions



## pikmin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,I know what effects nor might not effect another,but what about onionsI have been eating pasties which contain opinions,I have constant abdominal discomfort which seems like I want a bowel movement.So are onions bad for ibs.I plain to stop eating pasties for a few days to see what effect this has.Any feedback appreciated Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Onions can bother people, but the fat in the pastry and the fat in the meat or cheese used in a lot of pasties can be just as much of a problem for IBS, so hard to know if it is just the onions if you find eating something much leaner without onions doesn't bother you.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Onions are a high-FODMAP food, so if you have FODMAP Malabsorption that could be the problem. Try eating a serving of just onions (like onion soup) and see what happens.


----------

